# Beginner in need of some advice



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi everyone. I started 2017 out at 17st and have lost 2 stone in the first 6weeks doing a training program. Now that is over I have stated going to the gym Monday-Friday 6.30am-7.30am For the last three weeks. This week i also started running every other night.

I am owndering if I should still take diet whey protein after work out to help repair my muscles. As last week I done leg day on Monday and was still hurting on Saturday. For my diet I drink about 2liters of water a day. Normal day is

Finnish the gym about 7.30 have diet whey protein

Porridge and fruit at 9.30

Tuna rice or chicken Sweet potato 12.30

Chicken Stirfry 4.30

View attachment IMG_1771.PNG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

After 3 weeks of training is normal to be sore sometimes. ..

Try stretching your muscles after training session


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Well done on the weight loss  .

Diet whey is a rip-off. If you need extra protein buy a regular whey protein concentrate instead e.g. Pure Whey from Bulk Powders or Impact Whey from My Protein.

You will benefit from some protein after your workout but if you wanted this to be say fried eggs on toast rather than whey followed by porridge that would be fine too. Think of whey just like any other protein source rather than anything magical.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well done on the weight loss  .
> 
> Diet whey is a rip-off. If you need extra protein buy a regular whey protein concentrate instead e.g. Pure Whey from Bulk Powders or Impact Whey from My Protein.
> 
> You will benefit from some protein after your workout but if you wanted this to be say fried eggs on toast rather than whey followed by porridge that would be fine too. Think of whey just like any other protein source rather than anything magical.


 Thanks will it make a difference if I have eggs before or after my work out. Is there any way to get my body to heal quicker so I am not as sore for such a long time


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Caisley said:


> Thanks will it make a difference if I have eggs before or after my work out. Is there any way to get my body to heal quicker so I am not as sore for such a long time


 Your body will get used to it over time. I had a month over xmas when I did not workout. Was meant to be two weeks off but I was sick so turned into a month off. I did a work out and was meant to take it easy but cos I'm nuts I never listen to myself and trained like a nutter, For the next few days everything hurt. Even putting a jumper on was an effort.

You will get used to it and will not get so sore in the future.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

So u dont consume any protein after 4.30? Thats maybe ya problem then mate lol Protein at night before bed is important and first thing on waking up protein & protein pre & post workout!  Seems to me that for your not gettin enough of what your body needs to repair itself. Just an opinion mate.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Personally I think 5 days a week at the start and running in the evening is overdoing it. Motivation is always high at the start, but I bet any money a combination of fatigue / boredom will soon set in and you have the risk of just jacking it all in. I think you should do 3 days weights and 2 days cardio as a absolute max

Also a split like that is unneccessary, you mighht be better served with a ULUL set up, but if its working for you, go for it, why not

The soreness will go away in time as you get used to training, warm up sets are necessary for me and a load of stretching. Else 10mins on low resistance on the bike etc just to get the blood flow going

I would take protein shakes if convenience is what your after and mix with water, not milk given your trying to lose weight too

Creatine imo is very useful and this will certainly aid recovery. Rest of the vast multitude of supplements range (vitamins aside) between totally useless to marginal benefit

The myfitnesspal is helpful.

And one thing which is vital, remember training is "slow lengthy jog" not a race, many many are over enthusiastic at the start and quit cold turkey. The odd pizza, beers are fine. These cheat meals can keep your motivation up. If going to health shops is doing your nut in like it does me, drop back on it


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Personally I think 5 days a week at the start and running in the evening is overdoing it. Motivation is always high at the start, but I bet any money a combination of fatigue / boredom will soon set in and you have the risk of just jacking it all in. I think you should do 3 days weights and 2 days cardio as a absolute max
> 
> Also a split like that is unneccessary, you mighht be better served with a ULUL set up, but if its working for you, go for it, why not
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the inti am setting my self goals . If I lose anoth stone by the 23apr I am going out for a meal with my family. Things like like keeping me on track. Also loving the results I seen in the mirror. ATM I am down from 42" to 36" jeans.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Caisley said:


> Thanks for all the inti am setting my self goals . If I lose anoth stone by the 23apr I am going out for a meal with my family. Things like like keeping me on track. Also loving the results I seen in the mirror. ATM I am down from 42" to 36" jeans.


 If it works for you, go for it! Full steam ahead dude. Great progress thus far


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Caisley said:


> Thanks will it make a difference if I have eggs before or after my work out. Is there any way to get my body to heal quicker so I am not as sore for such a long time


 Eating a bit more protein, and more food generally, would help. If all you are eating is what you've stated it isn't much for someone your size.

I would have some whey (25g) before training, and then either whey in your porridge or a different meal with protein in it like the eggs I mentioned. You don't have to eat the same thing every day either.

16:30 sounds rather early for your last meal of the day. Any particular reason for this?


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Eating a bit more protein, and more food generally, would help. If all you are eating is what you've stated it isn't much for someone your size.
> 
> I would have some whey (25g) before training, and then either whey in your porridge or a different meal with protein in it like the eggs I mentioned. You don't have to eat the same thing every day either.
> 
> 16:30 sounds rather early for your last meal of the day. Any particular reason for this?


 Well between 4.30-6.00 just when I Finnish work that's all. will I still lose weight if I increase my meals. Just I still have a long way to go before my ideal size . Thanks for the help


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

As ultrasonic said more protein mate i suggest  aslong as u eat little meals and often amd doing cardio u be fine as far as weight loss is concerened... eating 50g grilled chicken before bed and a couple poach eggs in morning Will not do u any harm and its high carbs and fats in peoples diet that adds to weight gain not high protein or calories... u could consume 3000cal a day and still lose weight as well as build muscle aslong as its correct foods... keep ya protein high as will help to repair the muscle tears and will help with *Delayed onset muscle soreness* (DOMS), also called muscle fever, it is the pain and stiffness felt in muscles several hours to days after unaccustomed or strenuous exercise. Go to myfitnesspal app and sort out what ratio of fats/carbs/protein source foods u want in ya diet mate. If u want to build muscle whilst loseimg weight u got to eat every 3-4hrs at least... good luck pal


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

out of curiousity are u also useing aas or fatburners?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Caisley said:


> Well between 4.30-6.00 just when I Finnish work that's all. will I still lose weight if I increase my meals. Just I still have a long way to go before my ideal size . Thanks for the help


 Eating more calories will reduce the rate of fat loss. I was answering your question about recovery from workouts.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cal88scott said:


> i suggest  aslong as u eat little meals and often amd doing cardio u be fine as far as weight loss is concerened... eating 50g grilled chicken before bed and a couple poach eggs in morning Will not do u any harm and its high carbs and fats in peoples diet that adds to weight gain not high protein or calories... u could consume 3000cal a day and still lose weight as well as build muscle aslong as its correct foods...
> 
> ...
> 
> If u want to build muscle whilst loseimg weight u got to eat every 3-4hrs at least...


 I'm sorry but for the benefit of the OP I'd better say that none of the above is true.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Works for me ultra mate but i am very active and also have a high metabolism... i have consume around 4000 calorie a day just to gain mass lol


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

So your saying that 50g of chicken at night and a couple of eggs in morning on top of his diet will not benifit him? & your saying its not high carb and fat diets that mostly contribute to weight gain?  you say non of the above true mate sorry but i dissagree! Lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cal88scott said:


> Works for me ultra mate but i am very active and also have a high metabolism... i have consume around 4000 calorie a day just to gain mass lol


 People lose fat when they eat fewer calories than they consume. It's that simple.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah understandable but if he is going gym 5days a week and also working daily he must be burning wayyyyyyy more then he is consuming & if he also wants build muscle then he must eat just enough calories with high protein and id say he is NOT EATING ENOUGH lol especially enough protein to build or repair or even maintain! Js but ill agree to dissagree


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

What about a person who body is used to consuming say 4000calories a day every day and there body and metabolism is used to this amount and then that person reduces that down to 3000calories a day gym or no gym are u telling me that person will lose weight? Pmsl bs mate hahaha


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cal88scott said:


> Yeah understandable but if he is going gym 5days a week and also working daily he must be burning wayyyyyyy more then he is consuming & if he also wants build muscle then he must eat just enough calories with high protein and id say he is NOT EATING ENOUGH lol especially enough protein to build or repair or even maintain! Js but ill agree to dissagree


 I only disagreed with the exact points I quoted. Also bear in mind that the OP's overwhelming priority here is fat loss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cal88scott said:


> What about a person who body is used to consuming say 4000calories a day every day and there body and metabolism is used to this amount and then that person reduces that down to 3000calories a day gym or no gym are u telling me that person will lose weight? Pmsl bs mate hahaha


 You either missed a critical 'not' there or you're trolling. Either way it's not going to help the OP to carry on this discussion so I'll leave it here.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

i suppose every one is different in ways there approach and the amount of time they want to do it is also a factor and the metabolism is also another factor lol See i have a fast metabolism and i know i could lose weight whilst consumeing 3000calories a day as im really active and have a physical job plus train 4-5days a week mate if u can see where im coming from?


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes i missed a CRITICAL NOT! Pmsl


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

All im saying is you dont know the ins and outs of peoples life as too amount of calories they should consume lol how active they are... metabolism... sleep amount... amount of cardio... jobrole... etc etc he is 15st still atm he need be consuming more calories then he is already to lose it gradually & healthily  anyways leave it there.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

Cal88scott said:


> out of curiousity are u also useing aas or fatburners?


 Not useing any fat burned didn't know anything about them.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

I am a joiner by trade if that makes a difference to my eating/workout I have to do.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Caisley said:


> Not useing any fat burned didn't know anything about them.


 You're losing fat just fine without them by the sound of it so this isn't something you need to be thinking about.

Generally speaking the readily available products sold as fat burners are a complete waste of money. There are more powerful drugs that can help but they're mostly used by people who also use other performance enhancing drugs like anabolic steroids. Huge numbers of people here will do so but it doesn't mean there aren't health risks.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

So u do have quite a physical job mate u must be starving n have no energy at all with tge amount u eating now? Lol well look up clenbuterol mate as u may find u can eat a little more when taking this 



Caisley said:


> I am a joiner by trade if that makes a difference to my eating/workout I have to do.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cal88scott said:


> As ultrasonic said more protein mate i suggest  aslong as u eat little meals and often amd doing cardio u be fine as far as weight loss is concerened... eating 50g grilled chicken before bed and a couple poach eggs in morning Will not do u any harm and its high carbs and fats in peoples diet that adds to weight gain not high protein or calories... u could consume 3000cal a day and still lose weight as well as build muscle aslong as its correct foods... keep ya protein high as will help to repair the muscle tears and will help with *Delayed onset muscle soreness* (DOMS), also called muscle fever, it is the pain and stiffness felt in muscles several hours to days after unaccustomed or strenuous exercise. Go to myfitnesspal app and sort out what ratio of fats/carbs/protein source foods u want in ya diet mate. If u want to build muscle whilst loseimg weight u got to eat every 3-4hrs at least... good luck pal


 What the f**k are you talking about boyo?


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> What the f**k are you talking about boyo?


 Basically at 15st he is not eating enough mate which is leaving him with major doms for nearly a week after training he isnt consuming enough protein


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

His diet is too low in calories and yes i know he is wanting lose weight but he still needs what his body needs to weightrain on top of loseing weight lol my opinion pal  he needs get his protein his ratio abit higher id say!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cal88scott said:


> His diet is too low in calories and yes i know he is wanting lose weight but he still needs what his body needs to weightrain on top of loseing weight lol my opinion pal  he needs get his protein his ratio abit higher id say!


 Are you foreign?


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

:withstupid:


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

NO! English hunni :thumbup1:


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Do i look foreign? Lol please be nice hahaha

View attachment IMG_8212.JPG


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cal88scott said:


> Do i look foreign? Lol please be nice hahaha
> 
> View attachment 140216


 No, not foreign. Dyslexic maybe?


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Ohhhhh s**t now u getting personal  :lol: im now going cry and tell my mummy of you hahahahha


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> No, not foreign. Dyslexic maybe?


 Answer me this tho why isit u are on uk muscle again? Isit for male attention babe? :whistling: sorry that is non of my bizness is it ay!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cal88scott said:


> Answer me this tho why isit u are on uk muscle again? Isit for male attention babe? :whistling: sorry that is non of my bizness is it ay!


 I'm just here for hot men, do you know any? x


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> I'm just here for hot men, do you know any? x


 Cant say i do chick sorry :lol: that would make me pretty gay tbh wouldnt it hahahaha u know of any hot women apart from sky lol  x


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cal88scott said:


> Cant say i do chick sorry :lol: that would make me pretty gay tbh wouldnt it hahahaha u know of any hot women apart from sky lol  x


 @superpube


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

@sen a good looking chap tho lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cal88scott said:


> @sen a good looking chap tho lol


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Sold toooo the highest bidder :thumb haha can we be freinds now quackers? Lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> eating 50g grilled chicken before bed and a couple poach eggs in morning Will not do u any harm and its high carbs and fats in peoples diet that adds to weight gain not high protein or calories... u could consume 3000cal a day and still lose weight as well as build muscle aslong as its correct foods.


 You don't seem to understand the relationship macros have with calories.

Calories are made up from protein, fats and carbs. They are not something separate.

It's your overall calories that determine if you add or reduce weight... so the combination of your protein, fat or carbs.

Sure you need enough protein... but 150g would be more than adequate for this guy... that's only 600 calories. The rest will have to come from carbs and fats.

So no... the correct foods will not let you build muscle and lose fat.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

2004mark said:


> You don't seem to understand the relationship macros have with calories.
> 
> Calories are made up from protein, fats and carbs. They are not something separate.
> 
> ...


 Okay so would you say he is consuming 150g protein in his diet mate? Lol sure im not amazing at macros relationship with calories if im honest mate so thats something id like a better understanding of but in all honesty ive never counted macros or calories but i alsways manage to shred to the weight and bf i want and i always manage bulk clean to the weight i want to be at so in all honesty does it matter that much? Js


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

To me no it doesnt matter bcos i just give my body what it needs by what it tells me it needs and abit of :thumb common sense lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> Okay so *would you say he is consuming 150g protein in his diet* mate? Lol sure im not amazing at macros relationship with calories if im honest mate so thats something id like a better understanding of but in all honesty ive never counted macros or calories but i alsways manage to shred to the weight and bf i want and i always manage bulk clean to the weight i want to be at so in all honesty does it matter that much? Js


 Probably not. He could be... but he didn't include weights in his diet. He's having two protions of meat and one shake... it's possible they could have 50g in each if portions were big enough.

I'm not saying a few eggs and a chicken wouldn't help... I'm saying you can't lose fat and pack on muscle at the same time by eating 'the right foods'.



Cal88scott said:


> To me no it doesnt matter bcos i just give my body what it needs by what it tells me it needs and abit of :thumb common sense lol


 Might be common sence to you, but there is so much mis-information out there a lot of people get confused. For instance the guy using 'diet' whey.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

2004mark said:


> Probably not. He could be... but he didn't include weights in his diet. He's having two protions of meat and one shake... it's possible they could have 50g in each if portions were big enough.
> 
> I'm not saying a few eggs and a chicken wouldn't help... I'm saying you can't lose fat and pack on muscle at the same time by eating 'the right foods'.
> 
> Might be common sence to you, but there is so much mis-information out there a lot of people get confused. For instance the guy using 'diet' whey.


 I suppose your right mate for me its always just been easy to feel what my body needs and what & when to eat it :thumb i can cut easy lol i find it harder bulk but i always manage haha


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

So basically are u saying that abit more protein after 4.30pm and few eggs in morning will not hinder his progress in his diet majorly? Lol like i say he is hurting and to me id say more protein in diet to repair lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> Do i look foreign? Lol please be nice hahaha
> 
> View attachment 140216


 fu**ing hell mate i wouldn't wanna steal the milk off your door step!

How many people you murdered this morning? Haha


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

sen said:


> fu**ing hell mate i wouldn't wanna steal the milk off your door step!
> 
> How many people you murdered this morning? Haha


 Non so far but if this @Quackerz carrys on she could be 1st of the day lol jokes :axe:  :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> So basically are u saying that abit more protein after 4.30pm and few eggs in morning will not hinder his progress in his diet majorly? Lol like i say he is hurting and to me id say more protein in diet to repair lol


 Thing is you didn't just say have a few eggs, you went on talking about stuff you've siad you don't quite understand.

I'm just trying to clear things up for the OP so he's not confused... it's not a case of trying to get one over on you.



Cal88scott said:


> I suppose your right mate for me its always just been easy to feel what my body needs and what & when to eat it :thumb i can cut easy lol i find it harder bulk but i always manage haha


 Are you natty?


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

2004mark said:


> 2004mark said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is you didn't just say have a few eggs, you went on talking about stuff you've siad you don't quite understand.
> ...


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

2004mark said:


> Thing is you didn't just say have a few eggs, you went on talking about stuff you've siad you don't quite understand.
> 
> I'm just trying to clear things up for the OP so he's not confused... it's not a case of trying to get one over on you.
> 
> Are you natty?


 Are u natty mate?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> Are u natty mate?


 Yeah I am.

I was asking because it's proably why this diet lark seems so much easier for you. When training natty (like the OP is) you need to be a bit more precise to get a quarter of the results.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

2004mark said:


> Yeah I am.
> 
> I was asking because it's proably why this diet lark seems so much easier for you. When training natty (like the OP is) you need to be a bit more precise to get a quarter of the results.


 Sound mate lol well done... good job :thumb


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> Sound mate lol well done... good job :thumb


 One last question... do you wear guyliner or are your eyes naturally that pretty? :lol:


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Naturally this pretty  I have long dark eye lashes fella hahaha made me laugh tho that hahahahaha women usually love em tbh mate   :lol:



2004mark said:


> One last question... do you wear guyliner or are your eyes naturally that pretty? :lol:


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

So this post has went a bit off topic lol. What whey should I be useing instead of diet whey? Also if I was to take fat burners would it make that much of a difference. Any for the amount of chicken I have etc it's like 50 grams of rice 100grams of chicken 100grmas a of sweet potatoes and packet of microwave veg stuff like that


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Caisley said:


> So this post has went a bit off topic lol. What whey should I be useing instead of diet whey? Also if I was to take fat burners would it make that much of a difference. Any for the amount of chicken I have etc it's like 50 grams of rice 100grams of chicken 100grmas a of sweet potatoes and packet of microwave veg stuff like that


 lol, just a tad.

Just get a standard whey concentrate about 80% protein. The word diet is just there to make you think you're getting a product better suited to you. They might chuck in a bit of green tea and stuff like that, but it has sfa effect and is more expensive. They generally add in carbs to it too (at the expence of protein) which just seems backwards to me. The diet stuff is fine to use up in the mean time though.

Your diet is probably fine for you at this stage as it's sounds like losing fat is your main aim... it's not like you've got tons of muscle mass to try to hold on to by the sounds of it.

Can't see changes to your diet making you less sore tbh... as others have said that feeling will soon go as you get used to training.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Caisley said:


> So this post has went a bit off topic lol. What whey should I be useing instead of diet whey?


 See my first post.



> Any for the amount of chicken I have etc it's like 50 grams of rice 100grams of chicken 100grmas a of sweet potatoes and packet of microwave veg stuff like that


 If that is the case, and you aren't getting other calories from other foods or drinks you're forgetting about, then as I and others have said you really aren't eating very much for someone your size. Do you eat the same every day, including weekends? And are there other foods or drinks you're having that you haven't mentioned?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Also to add, I also wouldn't advise really pusing yourself to an inch of your life in the gym either at this stage. You will gain some muscle as you're new to this, but it'll only be to a certain point while still in a calorie deficit. When you're at the stage to start increasin the cals it would then be a good point to start pushing it. You should have provided youself a nice foundation to start building on by then.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

6.00am black coffie

7.30 1 scoop protein with rice milk

9.30 porridge with skimmed milk banana and orange

12.30 chicken veg or tuna rice or tuna salad something like that

5ish chicken or lean mince with veg or pasta

during the day I have about 2ltrs of water also


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Caisley said:


> 6.00am black coffie
> 
> 7.30 1 scoop protein with rice milk
> 
> ...


 People will probably tell you the cals are too low... it you were trying to preserve muscle then I would agree. But since you started from an untrained foundation I'd say it's not a massive problem if you're losing fat nicely.

My main comment would be I'd say you could do with upping your fat intake... it's already low in fat, but then with skimmed milk and lean mince etc it'll be very low. You need a healthy level of dietary fat for lots of bodily functions (producing testosterone is the one mainly mentioned on here). Adding 30-40g of fat would only be circa 300cals.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Caisley said:


> 6.00am black coffie
> 
> 7.30 1 scoop protein with rice milk
> 
> ...


 My natural inclination is not to mess with your diet while you are achieving results that you're happy with, but @2004mark is right on the fat front. Very low fat can have a negative effect on your testosterone levels that you'd probably like to avoid. Full fat milk, a bit of olive oil with your salad and evening pasta, and possibly some nuts would all help. Olive oil is about 40 kcal per 5 mL though, so don't chuck loads on.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

Well this morning did go to plan for my dite I ended up getting a sausage and bacon sandwich oops


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Caisley said:


> Well this morning did go to plan for my dite I ended up getting a sausage and bacon sandwich oops


 I'm cutting atm... often have a sausage sarnie. As long as you get your required protein and you're in the right ball park for calories then all is golden.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

This is today's food diary. Any good bad points on this. Also anyone have this app know how to add meal times

View attachment IMG_2119.PNG
View attachment IMG_2120.PNG
View attachment IMG_2121.PNG


View attachment IMG_2117.PNG


View attachment IMG_2118.PNG


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What are the macro totals? It still looks quite low fat.


----------



## Caisley (Mar 13, 2017)

View attachment IMG_2122.PNG


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Caisley said:


> View attachment 140415


 I've just deleted my original reply because I've realised those macro figures are definitely wrong.

Protein and carbs are 4 kcal per g, whilst fat is 9 kcal per g. Using your figures your total calorie intake would be (180+38)*4 + 17*9 = 1025 kcal. So that's about 40% of your macros missing.

If you wanted to try to fix this you could post up screenshots with your phone turned horizontal, as this will show the breakdown for each food so we could see what's missing. *Or to keep things simple you could make some of the changes suggested above about fat, and I'd also double the amount of whey you're having at breakfast, and make sure you have a normal serving of chicken with your chicken dinner.*


----------

